# Wyndham timeshare acquisition cost



## aronsam (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello,
I'm thinking of purchasing a Wyndham timeshare worth about 400,000 points. I am wondering which of these two options below is better - buy 1 annual timeshare or buy 2 odd+even year timeshares?
-----------------------------------
1.
Price: $6,500
Point Allotment: 425,000
Banked Points: 0
Anniversary: January
Maintenance Fee: $2,400
Ownership Type: Deeded
Use: Annual

-----------------------------------
2.
Price: $2,500
Point Allotment: 400,000
Banked Points: 0
Anniversary: January
Maintenance Fee: $846
Ownership Type: Deeded
Use: Odd Years
    AND
3.
Price: $2,500
Point Allotment: 450,000
Banked Points: 0
Anniversary: January
Maintenance Fee: $861
Ownership Type: Deeded
Use: Even Years
--------------------------------------

Are the acquisition costs/prices listed above reasonable? Are the taxes or other fees going to nullify the savings on MF for two timeshares?

Thanks!
Aron


----------



## persia (Feb 26, 2015)

Those prices seem awfully high, where are you getting them from? Check out pricing on Ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Timeshares-for-Sale-/15897/i.html?_from=R40&ghostText=&_nkw=wyndham+timeshare+points&_sop=15


----------



## persia (Feb 26, 2015)

Do not, under any circumstances buy deeded (CWP) points that have a higher maintenance fee than undeeded (CWA) points. CWA has maintained a steady maintenance fee of $4.91/K 

Maintenance fees hit you every year, and they go up on deeded property.


----------



## aronsam (Feb 26, 2015)

persia said:


> Those prices seem awfully high, where are you getting them from? Check out pricing on Ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Timeshares-for-Sale-/15897/i.html?_from=R40&ghostText=&_nkw=wyndham+timeshare+points&_sop=15


I saw them at RedWeek. Thanks for the eBay link but I can't find a listing with about 400K annual Wyndham points on eBay or TUG Marketplace.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 26, 2015)

persia said:


> Those prices seem awfully high, where are you getting them from? Check out pricing on Ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Timeshares-for-Sale-/15897/i.html?_from=R40&ghostText=&_nkw=wyndham+timeshare+points&_sop=15



Those prices sound high but they are becoming the new normal through brokers or on Redweek, many of which are also brokered.

On ebay expect to pay a penny a point except from the worst sellers and for the highest mf contracts (like one I bought this week)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 26, 2015)

eBay is the Wild West marketplace for timeshares....the yard sale of bargains... the thrill of a great buy... the agony of a bad seller ... buying the unknown ... finding the buy that is UNKNOWN or not as advertised.

Many Tuggers have brought most or all of their timeshares on eBay. I have learned to snipe (I used to go sniping in the woods at a girl scout camp), to make deals offline, to bluff, to run up auctions, etc. 

Then I used those skills to torture timeshare sales people for $100-150 gift cards.

But if you decide eBay is not for you, take a good yard sales person to help you buy off the marketplace ....  prices are flexible. And neither of you (seller or buyer) really knows what things are worth. One wants to pay NOTHING and the other WANTS to get back all their money in the game they decided they want to dump.

So, start your education on eBay (watching and looking at closed deals), ask questions here, read ads, talk & ask questions of those sellers and DECIDE what you want, need and CAN AFFORD ... then start playing YARD SALE BUYER....where ever YOU feel at easy with buying....


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 26, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Those prices sound high but they are becoming the new normal through brokers or on Redweek, many of which are also brokered.
> 
> On ebay expect to pay a penny a point except from the worst sellers and for the highest mf contracts (like one I bought this week)


I thought you were reducing / selling.


----------



## persia (Feb 26, 2015)

A Penny a point? Even in the good times for timeshares they never ran $10/K....



ronparise said:


> Those prices sound high but they are becoming the new normal through brokers or on Redweek, many of which are also brokered.
> 
> On ebay expect to pay a penny a point except from the worst sellers and for the highest mf contracts (like one I bought this week)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 26, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> I thought you were reducing / selling.



Ron reduce; Ron sell??? 
He slimmed down in his avatar .. then he brought a boat. So Ron is selling more to play with his boat.

Really ... I don't think Ron has had as much fun since he was working the Boardwalk in AC as a teenager....

Ron ... do you feel YEARS YOUNGER since you started reading on TUG?


----------



## traveldaddy (Feb 26, 2015)

aronsam said:


> Hello,
> I'm thinking of purchasing a Wyndham timeshare worth about 400,000 points. I am wondering which of these two options below is better - buy 1 annual timeshare or buy 2 odd+even year timeshares?
> Are the acquisition costs/prices listed above reasonable? Are the taxes or other fees going to nullify the savings on MF for two timeshares?



A couple of things to note. Buying one deed/contract means one cost (deed plus transfer fee from Wyndham). Buying two, increases the cost, as you pay for each one. This matters when you buy, but also when you sell. It is a one time cost, so treat it that way. 

The other thing is, make sure you know how the every other year maintenance fees are being represented. They will likely be monthly payments that are required in ALL years, not just in the year that the points are granted. 

The Wyndham program is reasonably flexible, so you probably wouldn't see a material difference in booking things based on the examples, and my guess it would boil down to total cost of ownership, or total cost per point, which is what really matters (unless you over-buy the points you actually need - then only thing that matters is total cost over total points you actually use). 

Pricing does seem a little high, if you are thinking of going for that, I might have something for you.........(not intended as a real solicitation, but suggestion to please shop around before you pull the trigger, you can do better pretty easily IMO)

just my 2 cents......


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 26, 2015)

aronsam said:


> Hello,
> I'm thinking of purchasing a Wyndham timeshare worth about 400,000 points. I am wondering which of these two options below is better - buy 1 annual timeshare or buy 2 odd+even year timeshares?
> <snip>
> Are the acquisition costs/prices listed above reasonable? Are the taxes or other fees going to nullify the savings on MF for two timeshares?
> ...



Hi Aron,

If you live in California - why are you buying a mostly East Coast resort based system? I would have looked at either Shell Vacation Club resorts or Worldmark resorts .. both part of the Wyndham product but separate clubs.

I recently brought (got for FREE) resale points in Shell ... my siblings have been migrating to the Western part of US. I liked the Shell locations better .. Shell points are pretty much FREE for the asking (and I got in before the new $299 transfer fee). 

Keep researching ....


----------



## ronparise (Feb 26, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> I thought you were reducing / selling.



Im doing both...but more selling than buying, 

I sold 4.5 million  today


----------



## ronparise (Feb 26, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ron reduce; Ron sell???
> He slimmed down in his avatar .. then he brought a boat. So Ron is selling more to play with his boat.
> 
> Really ... I don't think Ron has had as much fun since he was working the Boardwalk in AC as a teenager....
> ...




Whats in my tug profile says it all..."stuck in the 60's"

and it wasnt  Atlantic City it  would have been Ocean City, Md. but I didnt work there..as a teenager,  I worked for J Willard Marriott, at one of his Hot Shoppes restaurants.. and  I did have a good time (I was a car hop, like the guy on the sign) ,


----------



## ronparise (Feb 26, 2015)

persia said:


> A Penny a point? Even in the good times for timeshares they never ran $10/K....



They are now. and the big contracts are snapped up before they ever make it to ebay


----------



## aronsam (Feb 26, 2015)

persia said:


> Do not, under any circumstances buy deeded (CWP) points that have a higher maintenance fee than undeeded (CWA) points. CWA has maintained a steady maintenance fee of $4.91/K
> 
> Maintenance fees hit you every year, and they go up on deeded property.



During ThanksGiving trip to Las Vegas last year, I learned about timeshares in a Timeshare Presentation  I got interested in 122K RCI Grandview Las Vegas but after posting here and reading more posts, I felt Wyndham might be a better deal for my family of 5-6 (need 2+ bdrm). 

Sigh, but looks like now I need to brush up on CWP vs CWA before I buy a Wyhdman timeshare...So only non-deeded CWA is what I should look for?


----------



## aronsam (Feb 26, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Hi Aron,
> 
> If you live in California - why are you buying a mostly East Coast resort based system? I would have looked at either Shell Vacation Club resorts or Worldmark resorts .. both part of the Wyndham product but separate clubs.
> 
> ...



Yes, I do live in California but I was under the impression that I could use these points anywhere Wyndman has properties. Hence, I was targeting 400K point timeshares with low MFs.


----------



## aronsam (Feb 26, 2015)

traveldaddy said:


> A couple of things to note. Buying one deed/contract means one cost (deed plus transfer fee from Wyndham).
> ...
> Pricing does seem a little high, if you are thinking of going for that, I might have something for you.........(not intended as a real solicitation, but suggestion to please shop around before you pull the trigger, you can do better pretty easily IMO)
> 
> just my 2 cents......


Yes, I'm interested. Please send me your offer here or via TUG Private Message. Thank you!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 26, 2015)

aronsam said:


> Yes, I do live in California but I was under the impression that I could use these points anywhere Wyndman has properties. Hence, I was targeting 400K point timeshares with low MFs.



Anywhere for Club Wyndham properties --- resale CWA/CWP does not work at Worldmark or Shell resorts. And the newer resorts, like San Fran and San Diego COST more points than the older resort in Florida, Williamsburg and Myrtle Beach... when Wyndham sells point to the public .. It is at almost the same price $190-210 per 1,000 points. So a one night stay is cheaper at the older resorts in points but cost more in MFs.

Some owners buy at the newer resorts (less MF cost per 1K) but use their points at the older resorts (costs less than in $ ).


----------



## traveldaddy (Feb 26, 2015)

aronsam said:


> Yes, I'm interested. Please send me your offer here or via TUG Private Message. Thank you!



Sorry - that (I believe) would be against the posting rules. I am not supposed to be advertising or soliciting here. I am a relative newbie, so I might have this wrong.  

Just read the other post - listen to the folks here, they know a lot more than I do. You have not spent enough time researching to make a purchase decision yet from what I can tell. Do yourself a favor, look for a rental in the system you think you want to purchase. Try it first. You can get some pretty good rental rates here in the last minute rentals section. But PLEASE take many months of reading here and checking out the systems and prices and most importantly, the long term costs of ownership before you dive in and buy. It will be worth the effort so you know you bought what you really wanted and can use to maximum benefit. 

If you hang out here for a bit, you will see a lot of stories about regret. You have 90% of that potential regret covered off, as you are buying resale. Don't lose sight of the other 10% though. There is no real rush, the timeshares all already exist and are not going anywhere - the intervals/points just get passed from one person to the next and the resale market how LOTS to choose from.

I do have a few things I wish I did not buy and am trying to pass along that (albeit limited) wisdom to you. 

Having said all of that, if you really want to, you can PM me. I don't think I have anything I would sell that fits what you need, but would willing to discuss to try to help point you in the right direction. The people on this site are amazing and I am better off from having found them. If I can pass along a small portion of that benefit to someone, I would be happy to do so. 

Best of luck in finding what you desire.


----------



## persia (Feb 27, 2015)

So even though there's no market for small contracts the big ones are valuable? Interesting. Makes sense I guess, with the transfer fees and closing costs on four 100K contracts, not to mention the hassle,  you might as well just buy a 400K for real money. Imagine a million points in 128K chunks....



ronparise said:


> They are now. and the big contracts are snapped up before they ever make it to ebay


----------



## persia (Feb 27, 2015)

Maintenance fees are the biggest cost of a timesshare, if you find a really low maintenance CWP deed it's great. CWA will always be good, not great, and usually better than most of the deeded properties on Ebay.

The advantages of non-deeded (CWA) Wyndham ownership are that you maintenance fees are pretty much guaranteed to be good, there's never special assessments, and you can ARP pretty much anywhere.



aronsam said:


> During ThanksGiving trip to Las Vegas last year, I learned about timeshares in a Timeshare Presentation  I got interested in 122K RCI Grandview Las Vegas but after posting here and reading more posts, I felt Wyndham might be a better deal for my family of 5-6 (need 2+ bdrm).
> 
> Sigh, but looks like now I need to brush up on CWP vs CWA before I buy a Wyhdman timeshare...So only non-deeded CWA is what I should look for?


----------



## ronparise (Feb 27, 2015)

persia said:


> So even though there's no market for small contracts the big ones are valuable? Interesting. Makes sense I guess, with the transfer fees and closing costs on four 100K contracts, not to mention the hassle,  you might as well just buy a 400K for real money. Imagine a million points in 128K chunks....



I don't watch the small contracts nor do I buy them. I used to take them but not any more. But my reason won't apply to to many people.  Wyndham limits each account to just 40 contracts.  Too many small contracts limits me

For most folks several small accounts are as valuable as one large one


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 27, 2015)

The contract limit under the member number used to be 16 ...


----------

